# Glue and kingspan?



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi 

I'm planning on doing a background out of Kingspan for my beardie, id like to know if I could use wood glue to glue the kingspan pieces together and to glue the whole background to the back wall of the vivarium or would I need something like 'no more nails' ?


----------



## daiwatkins89 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've used it before but it does take a long time to dry. I preferred using no more nails


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto the above. Although I'm sure wood glue would work it would take ages to set with may cause other issues as everything would need to be clamped together tight while drying and such. Much better off with some no more nails or similar.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

'No more nails' it is then, thanks guys.

Tomcannon your background build is awesome, inspired me too try my own :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd use silicone personally.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is the wickes spaceboard the same kind of thing as kingspan or celotex?
or is it more like polystyrene?

cheers.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Spaceboard is extruded polystyrene, being extruded it doesn't have the same crumbly beaded structure that expanded polystyrene packaging foam has, it's more like polyurethane foam which is what Kingspan is made from.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

Graham said:


> Spaceboard is extruded polystyrene, being extruded it doesn't have the same crumbly beaded structure that expanded polystyrene packaging foam has, it's more like polyurethane foam which is what Kingspan is made from.


Ahh right, thank you


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

c_1993 said:


> 'No more nails' it is then, thanks guys.
> 
> Tomcannon your background build is awesome, inspired me too try my own :2thumb:


 
you're so right about tooms viv build. 

if you apply a small amount of no nails it will dry faster and better


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

i agree with the no nails approach for the bonding together and to stick to the glass tho' you can get the cheaper version from your £ shop that does the job with less outlay, i do and it does the job effectively : victory:


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

rexob said:


> you're so right about tooms viv build.
> 
> if you apply a small amount of no nails it will dry faster and better


Thanks for that  I'm actually just about to start my build today!



s6t6nic6l said:


> i agree with the no nails approach for the bonding together and to stick to the glass tho' you can get the cheaper version from your £ shop that does the job with less outlay, i do and it does the job effectively : victory:


Yeah I went out and bought a much cheaper version of no more nails : victory:
No more nails is quite pricey!
And thanks


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

c_1993 said:


> 'No more nails' it is then, thanks guys.
> 
> Tomcannon your background build is awesome, inspired me too try my own :2thumb:


Just seen this. Thanks! I've put up some new pics on my thread with the boy in! Glad we could point you in the right direction. If you started today the surely that means there's pics?! :whistling2:


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> Just seen this. Thanks! I've put up some new pics on my thread with the boy in! Glad we could point you in the right direction. If you started today the surely that means there's pics?! :whistling2:


A perfect addition to the viv, he looks lovely :2thumb:
Nope no pictures as of yet, I didn't get as much done as expected.
Only cut the kingspan down to size and that's about it! Haha.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

c_1993 said:


> A perfect addition to the viv, he looks lovely :2thumb:
> Nope no pictures as of yet, I didn't get as much done as expected.
> Only cut the kingspan down to size and that's about it! Haha.


Fair enough! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------

